
Lawn chairs and kitchen tables: Ergonomics in the involuntary work-from-home era - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/features/2020/08/work-from-home-01-ergo/
======
ponker
Amazing to see how few people actually think about this. I badgered my sister
in law to not work from a laptop on a folding table months ago. She’s still at
it but finally let me order her a full ergonomic setup within her budget
(chair/regular desk/monitor/keyboard/mouse/webcam/light)

------
stmfreak
I find the top of my monitor should be at eye level or slightly higher. Any
lower and I start slouching down to read. Looking up helps my posture.

